# DM seeking players NYC



## Yukitotomo (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello,

My name is Michael and I am seeking 4-6 players in the New York Metro area who would be interested in playing in a weekly or biweekly 2nd, 3rd, or 3.5 D&D game (I am open to the version).  The campaign will take place in a campaign setting of my own design, starting from 1st level, and, hopefully, continuing to 20th level.  

My campaigns are generally mystery-based, with character development, role-playing, and plenty of options to influence and change the world in which you (the players) live.  I am very serious about creating a complete, interesting, and fun world with beautiful maps and complete characters.  Not to mention, I'm a trained story-teller and writer, so you can be sure that my campaigns will be interesting, exciting, and, above all, fun.

Who: I'm a 22 year old experienced GM who has run several, multi-year campaigns in the Ravenloft, Dragonlance, Mystara, and home-made campaign settings.

What: My own campaign setting, based on Medieval Europe, based on contemporary myths, legends, and historical documents.  The setting will start in the town of Runch, the former capital of Egrat, recently defeated in bitter, multinational war.  The leader of the only unifying source in the town, The Church of the Holy Light, has vanished and the church has hired the players to find him...but why would the most powerful organization in the country hire essentially nobodies to locate their most important person?

When: Open.  However, my theory is thus: the group can meet once a week on a weekday at around six, playing until midnight.  Then we can all go to work the next day,

Where: I live on Long Island, so we could play either at a gaming store or at a players house, unless people want to take the train out to where I live.

Why: Because I love D&D and would love the chance to start a new campaign!

How: If you'd like to take part in this campaign email me at Michaelgillen829@gmail.com


----------

